# [Indian NR] Jithin Prakash 27.81 4x4 single!



## asacuber (Mar 27, 2016)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=1449&cat=3&rnd=2

sub 30


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 27, 2016)

This guy could achieve greater things if he improved at 3x3


----------



## asacuber (Mar 27, 2016)

Isaac Lai said:


> This guy could achieve greater things if he improved at 3x3



Lolwat
(But srsly, I agree)


----------

